# Worst walk ever!



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm just back from walking Pip. It was an absolute nightmare!!! Her recall is normally really good & when I've got a ball & treats she stays close to me. She is very sociable with other dogs & although she likes to run around & play she normally comes back to me no problem. 

Well, today she ignored me with every dog that came along. Then she was playing with one dog & then for some reason she kept jumping up at the owner. At first the lady was understanding but then she got really cross (in fairness her coat was getting quite muddy)! Well this just made Pip worse. I felt like I had no control over Pip at all. When I eventually got her on the lead and apologised to the lady I just took her home cos I didn't know what else to do?!?!? 

What can I do to stop Pip jumping up in future?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Kirstie, I feel for you, if it helps any I think Poppy is all of a sudden showing signs of adolescence  to be fair her recall is still pretty good (for now) but she's barking at every sound or out of place object in the house, chewing like mad again (her own toys though and my fingers), loose lead walking and evening settee cuddles have evaporated and doodle dashes are back  Puppy class on Saturday was a write off!
I was reading that at 10 months there's a hormonal surge, brain development temporarily wipes out previous training and the lower jaw and teeth finalise their alignment and cause a chewing resurgence....but it didn't say for how long it might last....gulp.
In terms of recall have you tried a whistle? Poppy does well with that even with distractions. We also do a game where Neil and I stand a few yards apart and take turns to call/whistle her and she has to sit and wait before and after each recall - with extra tasty treats as well, she loves that game. In fact I always give her a treat before I let her off lead so she knows what she'll get  Good luck xx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reassuring words Marion. Pip is still quite settled in the evening but there has definitely been an increase in doodle dashes during the day. To be honest we always give Pip treats at the start of her walk but today it just didn't work! Think I'm just gonna have to up the training. She's not attending any classes at the mo so might need to book her in.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, we're trying to be consistent with that too but also the trainer at our class said to be very aware of her focus and not to push it if she's not paying attention, or else it just teaches her it's ok to ignore the commands, and also reminded us to reward for _something_ that's gone well in each session (even just an eye contact if it's been a rubbish session!). I hope it soon passes because she's booked in for spaying in a couple of weeks and these energy levels will be hard to handle


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I was thinking of posting about this Kirstie. Barney is one this month and for the past few weeks he has been so offhand. His recall has always been good but when I say "lead on" as we approach a road, he will look at me then just wander round for a full 5 minutes before sauntering over. He has also refused to come back if he has only had a short time off lead. What has astonished me though is that He has seen me take treats out of my pocket and not come running! He has always leapt through hoops before to get anything to eat because he is such a piggy.

It's interesting reading about their hormonal surge Marion, I'd not come across that before. I will try the game you suggest though. I was thinking about trying a whistle.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly's recall got really bad at around 8 or 9 months. She would totally ignore me, whether there were other dogs around or not! I tried 2 different things in combination, and touch wood her recall is a lot lot better:

1. Reinforce recall at home with clicker training. The clicker marks exactly what behaviour you want, so makes it really clear what you are asking for. Once I started doing that at home and in the garde, Tilly was like "oh so THATS what you want me to do"

2. Training on a walk with a long line. I let her go scampering off, then called her back. If she came then great. Loads of rewards and praise and off she went agai . If not, literally pull her back quite firmly with the long line. No reward. But straight after, give an opportunity to come on command and give loads of praise and rewards.

Tilly had learnt that if she came back, she got treats, and if she didn't come back, nothing happened!

As for the jumping up, I bang on about it all the time, but pet corrector spray really did make all the difference!

Sorry for the long post. I hope you get sorted. Let us know  xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dear naughty pip..... The muddy coat made me chuckle!
Ralph has just rolled on a dead mole! 
At least it wasn't fox poo x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yeah, we're trying to be consistent with that too but also the trainer at our class said to be very aware of her focus and not to push it if she's not paying attention, or else it just teaches her it's ok to ignore the commands, and also reminded us to reward for _something_ that's gone well in each session (even just an eye contact if it's been a rubbish session!). I hope it soon passes because she's booked in for spaying in a couple of weeks and these energy levels will be hard to handle


Good luck with Poppy's spay. Hopefully she won't have to be on lead as long as Pip was after she had it done x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I was thinking of posting about this Kirstie. Barney is one this month and for the past few weeks he has been so offhand. His recall has always been good but when I say "lead on" as we approach a road, he will look at me then just wander round for a full 5 minutes before sauntering over. He has also refused to come back if he has only had a short time off lead. What has astonished me though is that He has seen me take treats out of my pocket and not come running! He has always leapt through hoops before to get anything to eat because he is such a piggy.
> 
> It's interesting reading about their hormonal surge Marion, I'd not come across that before. I will try the game you suggest though. I was thinking about trying a whistle.


I know what you mean about treats. Pip is also a piggy but her treats aren't exciting to her anymore! Might have to try something more tasty. 
When she was little we used to run away from her making a load of noise to get her attention which used to work. Also we would play hide & seek when we were with the kids so she was focused on us. 

Had hoped we had cracked this & didn't think we'd have to start over!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Lottie. I'm gonna get some pet spray tomorrow & hoping it'll work on stopping Pip jumping on sofa too.... Wish me luck


----------

